# Alfa Romeo GT, engine clean



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

BH Surfex HD, my steam cleaner and AF Dressle


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks very nice :thumb:


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

Good job! What make of steam cleaner is that? How do you find it to work?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very tidy engine bay! :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work .


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Keep meaning to try out my steamer but haven't found the time. The finish on this makes me want to find the time!


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice result!

That steamer look remarkably like my wallpaper stripper - now that gives me a conversion idea!...


----------



## TOG (Jun 24, 2016)

Nice - I hope to get the TT to that level.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice work :thumb:

What steam cleaner is that Andy?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Demetri said:


> Nice work :thumb:
> 
> What steam cleaner is that Andy?


It was £40 from Argos, great all around the house.


----------



## YDBridlington (Jul 20, 2015)

That steam cleaner is identical to a wall paper stripper b&Q sell/sold for around the £20-30 Mark

www.yorkshiredetailing.co.uk - approved resellers of the Highest quality Detailing & Valeting supplies


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

YDBridlington said:


> That steam cleaner is identical to a wall paper stripper b&Q sell/sold for around the £20-30 Mark
> 
> www.yorkshiredetailing.co.uk - approved resellers of the Highest quality Detailing & Valeting supplies


That link gives some good prices but the site gets the Guinness record for slowness!

Life's too short to wait for the steamer there, but I too feel a wallpaper conversion coming on:thumb:


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Lovely clean engine there.


----------

